# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Anus van vriend likken

## Katja

Ik heb echt een heerlijke vriend en onze seksleven is ook echt ruim voldoende.
Ik raak ook heel erg opgewonden van hem.. en vooral van zijn kont!
Hij likt mij ook overal dus ik vroeg hem of ik zijn anus mocht likken.
Hij ging liggen op zijn buik en ik likte daar beneden.
Ik raakte er extreem opgewonden van.. 
hij vond het ook niet smerig. Vond het geen naar gevoel zei hij.. maar ik denk dat hij niet toe durfde te geven dat hij het lekker vond.. 
Het blijft een raar onderwerp.. de anus.. en vooral bij mannen is dat erg taboe.. 

Ik zou nu eigenlijk tips willen hoe ik dat het beste kan doen.. En of er meer mensen zijn die hier opgewonden van raken.. 
Is het niet raar dat wij dit doen... heb eigenlijk nog nooit eerder gehoord dat een mannenkont werd gelikt...

----------


## Khenji

> Ik heb echt een heerlijke vriend en onze seksleven is ook echt ruim voldoende.
> Ik raak ook heel erg opgewonden van hem.. en vooral van zijn kont!
> Hij likt mij ook overal dus ik vroeg hem of ik zijn anus mocht likken.
> Hij ging liggen op zijn buik en ik likte daar beneden.
> Ik raakte er extreem opgewonden van.. 
> hij vond het ook niet smerig. Vond het geen naar gevoel zei hij.. maar ik denk dat hij niet toe durfde te geven dat hij het lekker vond.. 
> Het blijft een raar onderwerp.. de anus.. en vooral bij mannen is dat erg taboe.. 
> 
> Ik zou nu eigenlijk tips willen hoe ik dat het beste kan doen.. En of er meer mensen zijn die hier opgewonden van raken.. 
> Is het niet raar dat wij dit doen... heb eigenlijk nog nooit eerder gehoord dat een mannenkont werd gelikt...


Jakkes ! dat is pas voos ! Ik (en denk nog wel veel mannen) voel ik me een homo als men vriendin nog maar aan men anus komt laat staan er aan likt! Nu , ben blij voor jullie dat jullie zo een spannend sex leven hebben ... Bij iedereen is het anders natuurlijk... Nuja , ik ken je vriend niet goed maar ik denk dat hij dat gwn zegt om je gerust te stellen ... ik ben ook zo als mijn vriendin iets doet dat ik niet leuk vind (buiten dan aan men aars komen of likken) , maarja mss meent hij het wel hé , ik kan daar niet over beslissen hé ... 

grts khenji :Big Grin:

----------


## Francesco

De anus is zeker ook een erogene zone. Het is goed die te ontdekken en samen af te spreken of je het lekker vindt. Is zeer persoonlijk. Vies is het niet, wanneer je het gebied voraf schoonmaakt. een goede douchebeurt is mijns inziens voldoende. Het zeker niet voorbehouden aan homo's. Heteromannen kunnen het ook lekker vinden!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Jakkes ! dat is pas voos ! Ik (en denk nog wel veel mannen) voel ik me een homo als men vriendin nog maar aan men anus komt laat staan er aan likt! Nu , ben blij voor jullie dat jullie zo een spannend sex leven hebben ... Bij iedereen is het anders natuurlijk... Nuja , ik ken je vriend niet goed maar ik denk dat hij dat gwn zegt om je gerust te stellen ... ik ben ook zo als mijn vriendin iets doet dat ik niet leuk vind (buiten dan aan men aars komen of likken) , maarja mss meent hij het wel hé , ik kan daar niet over beslissen hé ... 
> 
> grts khenji



ehm, mijn vriend [U]wilt[U] juist dat ik z'n kont lik :O, ik vond dit int begin ook echt een smerig idee, maar t valt echt wel mee, ik begin het nu ook wel leuk te vinden, en wanneer hij iets bij mij doet, boeit het helemaal niet, tis toch geen taboe om van elkaar te genieten? en je hoeft er echt geen homo voor te zijn.... (hij doet het trouwens bij mij ook, waarom zou dit vies moeten zijn?)

----------


## Nikky278

Klopt, heeft niks met homosexualiteit te maken. Je zult er versteld van staan hoeveel mannen het prettig vinden als hun anus gelikt wordt. Het is gewoon een gevoelig plekje, zowel voor mannen als vrouwen. En er is ook niks vies aan, zolang er inderdaad voor wordt gezorgd dat alles schoon is. Dus zolang jullie het beiden prettig vinden, gewoon doen!

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

> Klopt, heeft niks met homosexualiteit te maken. Je zult er versteld van staan hoeveel mannen het prettig vinden als hun anus gelikt wordt. Het is gewoon een gevoelig plekje, zowel voor mannen als vrouwen. En er is ook niks vies aan, zolang er inderdaad voor wordt gezorgd dat alles schoon is. Dus zolang jullie het beiden prettig vinden, gewoon doen!
> 
> Xx



idd ben ik helemaal mee eens!!

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Daar ben ik het ook mee eens. Ieder moet voor zich weten wat er wel en niet wordt gedaan tijdens de seks. Als beide het lekker vinden, moet het gewoon kunnen. Ik zeg wel heel eerlijk dat ik het niet zomaar zou doen, en het ook niet zomaar zou toelaten, maar dat heeft niks te maken met het wel of niet vies vinden. Misschien komt er ooit nog een tijd dat ik het ook wel ga doen, en misschien ook niet. Maar wat de één wel leuk en lekker vindt, vindt de ander misschien van niet. Dus bij deze wil ik alleen ff zeggen: Alle mensen die het lekker vinden, moeten het gewoon doen en zich niets aantrekken van iemand die het niet lekker vind!! 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

haha jaa dat is wel zo ja:P
maark moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik int begin ook zoiets had van, ehm meen je dat nou echt:O getsie, maark heb t toen een kans gegeven, en als degene bij wie je t doet, gewoon zorgt dat ie het zooitje n beetje gespoeld heeft met water ist echt niet vies:P haha maark moet zeggen dat als hij het niet vantevoren schoonmaakt, (of ik) ik het dan ook niet zou doen, (of laten doen)
en idd smaken verschillen, doe gewoon wat je lekker vind(A) 

xxx

----------


## odin52

ik hoorde dat een man echt opgewonden geraakt hierdoor !mannen kunnen zelfs nu vibrator kopen voor p spot !

----------


## Sylvia93

hee!

Mijn vriend raakt hier idd heel erg opgewonden van!, alleen of hij nou zo'n vibrator ziet zitten  :Wink:  denk het niet :Wink: 
Er zullen vast wel mannen zijn die ook dat erg opwindend vinden, dus uitproberen kan nooit kwaad!

liefs,

----------


## Kloesoe

Zijn er hier ook mannen die het lekker vinden zichzelf anaAl te vingeren

----------


## John_Swain

> Ik heb echt een heerlijke vriend en onze seksleven is ook echt ruim voldoende.
> Ik raak ook heel erg opgewonden van hem.. en vooral van zijn kont!
> Hij likt mij ook overal dus ik vroeg hem of ik zijn anus mocht likken.
> Hij ging liggen op zijn buik en ik likte daar beneden.
> Ik raakte er extreem opgewonden van.. 
> hij vond het ook niet smerig. Vond het geen naar gevoel zei hij.. maar ik denk dat hij niet toe durfde te geven dat hij het lekker vond.. 
> Het blijft een raar onderwerp.. de anus.. en vooral bij mannen is dat erg taboe.. 
> 
> Ik zou nu eigenlijk tips willen hoe ik dat het beste kan doen.. En of er meer mensen zijn die hier opgewonden van raken.. 
> Is het niet raar dat wij dit doen... heb eigenlijk nog nooit eerder gehoord dat een mannenkont werd gelikt...


ik zal zeggen bekijk dit topic eens  :Big Grin: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10045

----------


## Sylvia93

> Zijn er hier ook mannen die het lekker vinden zichzelf anaAl te vingeren


Die zijn er idd zeker! Kijk maar eens bij de link van John Swain!!

----------


## John_Swain

> Die zijn er idd zeker! Kijk maar eens bij de link van John Swain!!


Was ik je weer voor?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Pestkop! Maar idd, je was me voor, maar geeft niet, alle hulp is welkom!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn laatste vriend en ik hadden super sex, we konden alles bij elkaar doen en zeiden ook wat we wel en niet lekker vonden en probeerden van alles uit. Hij vond het heerlijk als hij mijn anus mocht likken of ik die van hem likte. 
Als ik hier met andere jongen over praat denken ze altijd gelijk dat ze dan homo moeten zijn ofzo, terwijl dat helemaal niet hoeft en ze vinden het idee alleen al vies en smerig. Was er maar wat minder taboe rondom sex en de dingen die men graag zou willen doen tijdens de sex!

----------


## Sylvia93

@Luuss,

Idd soms denk ik ook weleens, wat is dat nou voor een rare taboe hier in NL.
Maar ik ben wel van mening dat iedereen moet doen en laten wat hij/zij lekker vind, kan me wel voorstellen dat sommige er smerige ideeën bij hebben, maar die hebben dan waarschijnlijk ook nog nooit van een anale douche gehoord.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia,

Ik ben helemaal met je eens dat iedereen moet doen en laten wat hij/zij zelf en samen lekker vinden! De meeste mensen durven anale sex of elkaar anaal likken niet te proberen of erover te praten denk ik door taboe of het grote 'homo-misverstand'. Jammer, ze weten niet wat ze missen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha idd, zo denk ik ook!

Ze weten niet wat ze missen, ik vind het super, en ook nog eens opwindend, en helemaal omdat ik weet dat het voor mn vriend ook super opwindend is, krijg ik er zelf ook meer plezier in!

----------


## Brammetje

Niets taboe, heerlijk! Ik en mijn vriendin vinden het altijd leuk in combinatie met standje 69.

----------


## Sylvia93

Sja dat kan!! Iedereen heeft natuurlijk wat anders wat hij/zij lekker vind  :Smile:

----------


## lindathuu

Hoi..

Kan me wel indenken hoe onder de mannen over word gepraat of gedacht.
Maar ik heb die ervaring ook met me vriend en die ervaart het ook als zeer aangenaam.
Het is wel elke x een beetje vreemd als it gebeurd tijdens de sex maar is super sexy,en geeft mij een kinky gevoel...
Ik denk dat ieder een ander gevoel heeft maar mijn man vindt het heerlijk als ik zijn kontje lik zoals een ijsje en dan af en toe mijn tong op zijn plekje :Embarrassment:  druk....
Het is zeker nog een taboe om over te praten,maar denk dat het veel genot heeft in de slaapkamer....

Enjoy the sex,life happy

xx

----------


## ikke64

Ik denk dat je tijdens de gesprekken in de kleedkamer van voetbal velden ed hier beter niet zo openhartig over kunt zijn. :Wink:  Maar dat de anus een erogene zone is staat buiten discussie. En waarom zou anale sex, mannetje/vrouwtje, wel opwindend zijn en anderom niet?!?!? 
Ik vind het heerlijk om tijdens de sex een vinger in mijn kont te krijgen. Een vibo is me nooit overkomen maar ik sta er gezien mijn ervaringen, zeker niet negatief tegen over.
Voor mij geldt, maar dat is al eens gezegt hier, als het door beide partijen gewaardeerd wordt is het altijd goed.

Gr Ikke

----------


## jeansgeil

Heb redelijk veel ervaring met kontlikken etc; deze zone is super erotisch en gevoelig. Waarom zou het vies zijn; nou ben ik toevallig homo :-) maar iedereen kan er volgens mij plezier aan beleven. Ja en vingeren en neuken is natuurlijk het ultieme. Gewoon lekker doen als je er zin in hebt. Daar is niets "smerigs" aan.

Groetjes

----------


## Gatogoloso

Katja, mijn vriendin staat mij niet toe om haar kontje te likken. Daarom heb ik een minnares genomen die dat wel doet. Eerst liet ze dat alleen met slipje toe, uit angst dat ik nare bacteriën binnen zou krijgen. Maar omdat ze het heel lekker vond, deed ze na verloop van tijd haar slipje uit, waste haar gaatje schoon en gaf ze me haar kontje zodat ik haar kon likken. Daar werd ze ontzettend geil van. Het was een soort preutsheid wat haar aanvankelijk hinderde, maar dat gold alleen het likken, want ze wordt graag in haar kont geneukt.
Er is niets mis met kontlikken, ik vind het ook super heerlijk en super opwindend. Maar, ik geef toe, ik laat mijn minnares alleen mijn kont strelen, vingeren en met een teaser mij 'neuken', maar niet likken. Ook een soort preutsheid.
Tenslotte, mijn minnares heeft ooit een buitenlandse vriend gehad die haar zijn kont liet likken, en dat vond ze ok.
Dus zo raar is het ook weer net; en wat als het wel was? Als jij het lekker vindt en je vriend het ook wil, wat hebben wij, de rest van de wereld, ermee te maken?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Hallo Kenhji,
Behalve je een homo voelen, waar ben je nog meer zo bang voor?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Doe ik ook al lang bij mijn minnares, eerst met slipje en sinds enkele maanden zonder, en ik vind het heel opwindend.
Enkele weken geleden deed ze dat bij mij, en het was een bijzonder heerlijk gevoel toen ik voelde dat zij mijn billen uit elkaar deed en de top van haar tong in mijn kontgat stak en mij ermee streelde.
Misschien hebben sommige mannen er moeite mee want het doet hen denken aan homoseksualiteit?

----------

